# EMS job security



## m33kr0b (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is a video of people doing stupid :censored::censored::censored::censored:

http://www.break.com/index/kid_knocked_out_jumping_into_lake.html


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 13, 2006)

PSSH. What AWFUL c-spine precautions! Man, what's wrong with these turkeys?! ;-)


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 13, 2006)

im actually suprised at the extremely high level of care he recieved. there are quite a few kids that, in the same situation would have packed their :censored::censored::censored::censored:e and run away for fear of the trouble their activities would have gotten them into. while i couldnt find any evidence of such, you have to assume there was a sustance or substances involved that shouldnt have been there.

besides, they did what they could for a group of kids with little or no training  (assumed) and under the influence


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 13, 2006)

KEVD18 said:


> im actually suprised at the extremely high level of care he recieved. there are quite a few kids that, in the same situation would have packed their :censored::censored::censored::censored:e and run away for fear of the trouble their activities would have gotten them into. while i couldnt find any evidence of such, you have to assume there was a sustance or substances involved that shouldnt have been there.
> 
> besides, they did what they could for a group of kids with little or no training  (assumed) and under the influence



oh,m you know I was kidding. I wonder how this kid is doing now.

This really did look like a "hold my beer and watch this" moment.


----------



## FireStrut (Dec 13, 2006)

*All that I can think of is the last words of a redneck which is "Hey yall, watch this".*


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 14, 2006)

Yellowhammer said:


> *All that I can think of is the last words of a redneck which is "Hey yall, watch this".*



Nooo! It's "Hold my beer and watch this." :-D


----------



## emtwannabe (Dec 14, 2006)

In the words of the great philosopher Forrest Gump, "stupid is as stupid does"!! 

Jeff


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 14, 2006)

Lord I hate stupid people, it is one thing when it is an accident, but on purpose!  <_<  Like my old Paramedic super used to say "Because of the stupidity of others, we stay gainfully employed!" :wacko:


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Dec 14, 2006)

Y'know we sit here on our thrones condemning the stupid things people do, and know down in our hearts if they had camcorders when we were kids we would have been filming the same stupid stuff. I remember taking curvy, icy mountain roads in upstate NY at high rates of speed without seatbelts trying to slide aroud the corners. One mistake and it was three hundred feet of falling to think about how stupid we were. Those of you who aren't parents yet need to look at these videos because one day these will be your kids and their friends. I tell my children about the bad things I see at work, in an age appropriate way, and I hope they learn from it, but I know it only takes that one idiot friend to say, "What if we..." and there you go. Look back at your friends growing up and you will be able to pinpoint that one chucklehead who probably should have died, or killed one of your other friends, and if you can't pick him or her out, it was you.

Waiting on the tones to drop and prove Darwin was right.


----------



## Para-Devil (Dec 16, 2006)

See i remember the stupid things i did not to long ago. (im 21) we had camcorders and did things like that so i dont look down on these kids, just shocked on how stupid some ppl can be, i would at least put down the camera!! and This is one of those definate moments when i say "I was stupid but not that stupid" *noted i have a ETOH substance in my hand!


----------

